# Tool Transport



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You don't get a pass or key fob to deliver tools and materials to the job location?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you can roll a cart off easily that's got to be the way to go. I bought this cart in a pinch a while back 










http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-s...ustrial-polypropylene-service-cart-92862.html

There are better for sure but this one was adequate. 

If that's too hard to get off the truck something like this might be better 










http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-35-in-Mobile-Job-Box-222167/205053257


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been thinking about that Rubbermaid cart in the top pick, maybe upgrading the casters. I tried the ridgid version of the bottom cart and, to me, it was a PITA


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

99cents said:


> You don't get a pass or key fob to deliver tools and materials to the job location?


I don't think so. And I may be able to put my tools on the company truck when we get to the job and haul them in that way. I'll be meeting foreman at job site and parking my van outside the fence on most jobs.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

foothillselectrical said:


> I've been thinking about that Rubbermaid cart in the top pick, maybe upgrading the casters. I tried the ridgid version of the bottom cart and, to me, it was a PITA


The cart, I push that thing around with me all day, I can strap a ladder on there, holds a fair amount of materials as well as tools as well as a work surface, I clipped a piece of conduit across the legs to hold reels, etc. etc. 

The rolling box is good if you just have to haul your trash to a certain spot, if it's outdoors, or if you want to lock it when you're not there.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

You should look into the rigid stackable units. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This contraption 










http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4...Scaffold-500-lb-Load-Capacity-PS-48/100658408

Makes a good fold up shelf you can pack in the van. I load this thing up with bins and toolboxes for bigger jobs.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Seriously, a wheelbarrow with a pneumatic tire would be better than a cheap Chinese rolling tool box.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

splatz said:


> This contraption
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have one of those and thought about it. I used it when installing long runs. I could hang my bender on there, stack my tools on there, haul materials, etc etc. Really like it and the Rubbermaid cart. Some great ideas here.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Since when is a scaffold on the employee tool list?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I second the scaffolding. It's what I use. It folds up flat to not take up stupid amounts of space when not in use. I modified mine to have a railing so nothing rolls off when pushing it on rough terrain. I also made a shelf to go on the lower rungs. It will carry all the tools you need plus your precious lunch bucket ;-)

The awesome bonus is of course you can legally stand on it even in the fascist safety regimes you will surely be encountering.

Plus it's a nice break bench.

I had carts and rolling tool boxes. I tried a dolly. Nothing beats the folding scaffold.

Gl to ya whatever you go with.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

I lost part of that post. The only problem I have with the scaffold is it doesn't have a lip to hold stuff on there. If I was on a uneven or cracked surface, then it would bounce and vibrate so bad stuff would fall all over the place, and like most electricians I have anger management issues, lol.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> If you can roll a cart off easily that's got to be the way to go. I bought this cart in a pinch a while back


I have the narrow version and use it all the time. But I really should have gotten the larger pneumatic wheels.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Flyingsod said:


> I second the scaffolding. It's what I use. It folds up flat to not take up stupid amounts of space when not in use. I modified mine to have a railing so nothing rolls off when pushing it on rough terrain. I also made a shelf to go on the lower rungs. It will carry all the tools you need plus your precious lunch bucket ;-)
> 
> The awesome bonus is of course you can legally stand on it even in the fascist safety regimes you will surely be encountering.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a pic of those mods if you don't mind sir.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

foothillselectrical said:


> I lost part of that post. The only problem I have with the scaffold is it doesn't have a lip to hold stuff on there. If I was on a uneven or cracked surface, then it would bounce and vibrate so bad stuff would fall all over the place, and like most electricians I have anger management issues, lol.


Put the scaffold on your wheelbarrow.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

And I should say I won't carry my Kennedy box in on every job, but when I need those tools it's gotta go to!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You can get creative with the scaffold. Maybe too much so :whistling2: 

One day I borrowed a couple 8' 2x8's, ran them through the third level and I think clipped them to the metal underneath with one hole clamps. This gives you two little 2-foot shelves to set your stuff on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

foothillselectrical said:


> I'm changing jobs and need some advice. For the past 15 years I've been doing service work in light industry and farm operations. 95% of my jobs allowed me to drive my van right up to whatever I was servicing.
> 
> I'm going back to heavy industrial traveling between plants to install new machinery, relocate machinery, etc. Now I'll be parking in a lot and having to haul my tools into the job site, and I have a lot of tools.
> 
> ...


You need to split that Kennnedy into a couple smaller boxes if you are moving it around. You'll have bad knees, hips, and be walking bent over at 50 if you keep moving that thing around.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> If you can roll a cart off easily that's got to be the way to go. I bought this cart in a pinch a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Rubbermaid carts are great for many ground level jobs or places with an elevator! 

Those small coffins can hurt you bad if you are trying to roll that thing out of a van or pick up and it falls on you when fully loaded.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys must live where there is no snow, mud or gravel and industrial parking lots and roadways are completely flat and manicured.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> You guys must live where there is no snow, mud or gravel and industrial parking lots and roadways are completely flat and manicured.


Pretty close. 

I have mentioned it before but I found for the jobs I did most a handtruck with pneumatic wheels and a few milk crates to carry tools and supplies were best overall for me. I could walk a couple city blocks into a building and have all I needed most of the time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess I'm used to petrochemical. When you guys say "industrial", it's factories.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I guess I'm used to *petrochemical*. When you guys say "industrial", it's factories.


Like refinery when you say petrochemical?


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

I used a cart like the one pictured for a lot of years. Except that mine was made of metal, not plastic. The material that I used on light commercial jobs was probably a lot lighter than what is needed on an industrial job. Not sure if it would hold up! I still had several homemade braces screwed to the corners! 

I see lots of room on the bottom of that scaffold to build a box for loose tools and material. A couple of 2X4's or 2X6's and a piece of plywood would do nicely. If you have deep pockets or you need to maintain a certain image you could have one built from sheet metal or aluminum.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> You guys must live where there is no snow, mud or gravel and industrial parking lots and roadways are completely flat and manicured.


Most industrial buildings have a dock with an overhead door I can pull in to load and unload, I am not going to get rain on me like an animal. 

Commercial buildings usually have a few spaces for service vehicles, or at least a loading zone. The curbs are always cut and there is always a ramp for handicapped access. Historic buildings and other oddballs are the only challenges. 

Outdoor stuff is a totally different challenge, that little coffin as @mechDVR calls it is waterproof. I have a couple spots where the terrain is too bad for that, or even a wheelbarrow, there it's either rent a mule or work like one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I keep my cart in the shop since I don't get to use it all that often. I take it with me when I'm going to be working in a condo with an elevator or on the small commercial jobs that I do. I also find uses when there is a flat walkway from the driveway area to the backyard of someone's house and I have to work back there. It's saves making lots of trips and it also makes a nice work surface.

Mine came with holes in all the legs to slide half inch EMT through so I could hold spools of wire. I put a pair of beam clamps on the front lip so that I could hook my ladder onto it.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

We prvide a number of types of the blow molded plastic carts, from flat tops to three shelves with drawers. Our people love these and have modified them even further. We had one come back to the shop with a microwave attached.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You need to split that Kennnedy into a couple smaller boxes if you are moving it around. You'll have bad knees, hips, and be walking bent over at 50 if you keep moving that thing around.


It's really just a storage box. That's why I'm looking for fresh ideas. I'd throw it up on my shoulder 20 years ago, not so much anymore.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

foothillselectrical said:


> It's really just a storage box. That's why I'm looking for fresh ideas. I'd throw it up on my shoulder 20 years ago, not so much anymore.


Big wrenches and sockets in a box.

Service tools in a Veto

Cordless in a storage box or bags.

Misc bulky tools in a bag.

Small zipper bags for assorted small tools.

I can school you well on this type thing. I've had many years of trying to get a ton of tools and equipment in various configurations of vehicles.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MCasey said:


> We prvide a number of types of the blow molded plastic carts, from flat tops to three shelves with drawers. Our people love these and have modified them even further. We had one come back to the shop with a microwave attached.


I hope you fired that guy, microwave and no mini fridge is a half-assed break cart!! No room for incompetence!


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Big wrenches and sockets in a box.
> 
> Service tools in a Veto
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how close that sounds to how I'm organized. I love the old, steel ammo cans!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

foothillselectrical said:


> You'd be surprised how close that sounds to how I'm organized. I love the old, steel ammo cans!!!


50's are the best!

I just got one of those new shotshell boxes for Christmas and put my constant carry tools in it for my vehicle.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Pelican 450, for your consideration.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

That look a lot like the GMTK kits military mechanics use. I've watched a couple of those on eBay. That is a nice kit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Pelican 450, for your consideration.


And $450 is close to the price I believe!


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> And $450 is close to the price I believe!


Without the customized trays...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just for the sake of putting ideas out there:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Without the customized trays...


Just the empty crate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

foothillselectrical said:


> That look a lot like the GMTK kits military mechanics use. I've watched a couple of those on eBay. That is a nice kit.


The first huge company I worked for built and maintained satellite stations and leased the them to the government. 

They were completely built in a facility then disassembled and shipped out to the remote location in shipping containers. Everything was catalogued into the containers, including military style tool kits (Pelican boxes). 

It taught us all how to pack for a long haul for sure and how to pack tools by associated task.

When we got on site the concrete slab had been installed already and we built from there.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

foothillselectrical said:


> I've been thinking about that Rubbermaid cart in the top pick, maybe upgrading the casters. I tried the ridgid version of the bottom cart and, to me, it was a PITA


Anything big enough to put everything in is a PITA. They all suck except for shipping or long term storage. When you have to use your stuff daily, it just isn't worth the hassle imo.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

foothillselectrical said:


> I'd like to see a pic of those mods if you don't mind sir.












Absolutely nothing fancy. IJust hacked in some jobsite scrap. It does have the virtue however of zero modification to the original structure. Everything is zip tied on or wedged and notched with an interference fit. That way I can't be gigged for weakening the frame.
I don't know how it's been in the commercial world but industrial is going full on nanny with thier safety crap. I'm always afraid the safety man will get me.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

I like that. Good work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Flyingsod said:


> Anything big enough to put everything in is a PITA. They all suck except for shipping or long term storage. When you have to use your stuff daily, it just isn't worth the hassle imo.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


I agree. I have a stack of ridgid boxes in my garage I'm trying to figure what to do with.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hand trucks










or a folding platform truck










Both options can fold up nicely when not in use.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Hand trucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like these a lot, just add some milk crates and away you go.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a hand truck similar to the picture that I have used it every day for years. It takes up very little space in the truck, if stood upright. I have piece of 1/4 inch plywood that I lay on it to make a platform to set my tools and dinner bucket onto. If needed, a 6 foot ladder will lay on top of everything. With a little effort, you can even roll the thing up and down steps.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

My journeyman told me that's what apprentices are for....all the heavy lifting ! But that was in the 60's ....when you didn't answer back ! Or there was consequences !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> My journeyman told me that's what apprentices are for....all the heavy lifting ! But that was in the 60's ....when you didn't answer back ! Or there was consequences !


The last group of apprentices we had at my last company were a split of stoners and poofs with an occasional man tossed in. 

Like so many other things nowadays they don't build them like they used too!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> I have a hand truck similar to the picture that I have used it every day for years. It takes up very little space in the truck, if stood upright. I have piece of 1/4 inch plywood that I lay on it to make a platform to set my tools and dinner bucket onto. If needed, a 6 foot ladder will lay on top of everything. With a little effort, you can even roll the thing up and down steps.


A little planning can go a long way! Used mine the same way.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I hope you fired that guy, microwave and no mini fridge is a half-assed break cart!! No room for incompetence!


He is one of our best guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MCasey said:


> He is one of our best guys.


Hmm, what's the worst one like? :jester:


----------

